# 2012 850 xp Catvos 3" Lift



## bear21211 (Jul 2, 2011)

Well I ended up ordering a lift from Catvos for my 2012 850 XP. They said it was the same as the 2011 but it is not. The rear shock springs are hitting the new arched A Arms. Seems when people tell you something will fit and you fork out 1400.00 for it it should fit. Now I have to take it all back out and wait for a fix. 

Here is some pics


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Looks good though...anything you can do in-house to fix the problem?


----------



## bear21211 (Jul 2, 2011)

Not that we can see. I see no way of moving anything to make them clear. I think they will have to redesign the A arms.


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Nice Sportsman bro, looks really sweet.:bigok: Hope you get the Catvos lift fixed from them. Heard they have good customer service.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Agreed it looks great. To bad about the fitment though.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

tx_brute_rider said:


> Nice Sportsman bro, looks really sweet.:bigok: Hope you get the Catvos lift fixed from them. Heard they have good customer service.




my experience has been good so far so call and tell them whats happening.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

speedman said:


> my experience has been good so far so call and tell them whats happening.


X2....Scott will take care of you if you let him know you are having problems. He's takin good care of me in the past

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------

